# Word - can't just highlight any more?



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

hi,
not long ago, for no clear reason, the defaults on my Microsoft Word changed. I used to be able to highlight a chunk of text, then type to replace it. Now instead I always have to specifically "cut" to get rid of anything.


Is this evidence of hijacking, or not, and how do I get back to my old settings? Thank you.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what version of word? If 2007 Try searching for and deleting normal.dotm. If older search for and delete normal.dot


----------



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

Attached is what I found in a search on normal.dot - probably Jan 13 is around when this issue began. Definitely it does not date back to 2006. My version of Word is older than 2007 - this computer dates back to 2002 and I don't think (but I'm not sure) that I ever upgraded my Microsoft Office since I first bought it.

So should I delete the 29kb file then?

by the way - where do I find my Word version?

Thank you!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

It should be on your cd or click on help and about. Go ahead and delete the normal.dot file or if you are afraid to rename it.


----------



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

I renamed Normal.dot but that didn't fix the issue. Now what?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try going to help then click on detect and repair. Also maybe try a different mouse.


----------



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

I clicked on "help and repair" and put it to "restore defaults". It did this (which required my putting in the original installation disk, Office 2002 from Dell). The feature I had lost is back to normal. I went to Windows Updates in case there was something I had lost from prior updates that might be relevant to security; nothing was picked up.

Is there anything else I need to do for any of the Office applications to come up to date for security at this point (just worrying something else may have been reset to before some important update)? Otherwise looks like I am all set. Thank you!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

newbee_4 said:


> Is there anything else I need to do for any of the Office applications to come up to date for security at this point (just worrying something else may have been reset to before some important update)? Otherwise looks like I am all set. Thank you!


glad it worked :wave: 

as far as secuity, as long as you reinstall any updates lost you should be okay.


----------



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

uh oh. see my new thread!


----------

